
Corporate Social Networking Startups Attract VC Funding - transburgh
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=201801442
======
dstowell
"The networks are designed to let business professionals exchange information
such as business leads, job candidate referrals, and new product ideas, or
develop networks for groups of people with similar interests and concerns,
such as women."

You know those women, always having the same interests and concerns.

~~~
transburgh
LOL.....it is amazing how slow corporations are sometimes.

------
transburgh
"Is the corporate world ready for Web 2.0-style social networking? Venture
capitalists seem to think so"

